# Aeris Kidded



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

On Friday the first kid born here, HiNote Kan Arabesque, presented us with two bucklings. Colorful little boys 

Her Momma Lyric gave lots of great advice and encouragement thru the gate :laugh:

Hope everyone is having a wonderul weekend !


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

OMG HOW ADORABLE!!  I love both of their coloring


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful...congrats........ :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty kids!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok.... WOW! What FLASHY kids!!! I love them!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

They're beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies  Congrats on a healthy deliver too :leap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! They are so handsome!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not going to lie there are days I wish Boer goats could be that colorful. Those are great looking boys.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh wow, I do adore that flash..particularly the first one.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!! Cute!!! Congrats on your first kiddo's! :clap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

O my goodness, they are lovely.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How cute! Congratulations!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Awee they are SO adorable. I JUST bred my first doe of Nov. 11 so I have a LONGG wait. 
Congratts!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! Congrats on your kids! :applaud: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW! Now those are some colorfull boys! Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks all  They are growing like weeds


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I absolutely love there coloring!


----------

